# A little WD Baldwin



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi folks
Well the Accucraft WD Baldwin is a small loco, but the title is really about the fact that it is a short film. I hadn't intended to make it, but when Roy Wood had his loco running so smoothly, I just had to grab the camera and my trusty bean bag (actually filled with chicken corn).
Here is the result:



Cheers
Chris


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

A very cool video. I must add a chuffer to my WD. In 16mmng someone said it is a hard installation. Why and how hard??

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi DJ - thanks for the comment and no, they are not hard to fit, just more fiddly than most Accucraft locos where you just open the smokebox and unscrew the stock exhaust. With the WD Baldwin, you need to take the tanks off to get at the smokebox front ring. Roy and I did it on the loco in the film and it wasn't difficult. Make sure you have a safe place to put the tiny bolts though! 
You can read about it here: http://www.summerlands-chuffer.co.uk/#/3-wd-baldwin/4535377515 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

What a fantastic video Chris, I always enjoy watching your videos. Your railroad is probably one of the nicest ground level railroads I have seen.

It was also nice to see this locomotive, I have not seen many videos of it.

Thanks for filming it.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

The WD Baldwins aren't all that small - they are bigger than a Ruby or a Plantation. Unless you're comparing them to a K36! My WD Baldwin is set up to run on 45mm track, and I have installed a Summerland Chuffer in it and my Plantation engine, which always brings complementary comments on how they sound, especially when I double head them together. 
Like most Accucraft engines, this WD Baldwin needed some work to perform better. The 4 wheel pilot truck needed springing work to track properly, and the inside edges of the cylinders needed some judicious Dremel work to eliminate rubbing from the wider gauge wheels. 
The engine in this video doesn't sound like it's quite in time, just like mine sounded. The eccentrics were set properly at the factory, but the valves needed to be centered over the ports better by adjusting the rod spindle. Now it has that 4-square exhaust beat to it.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Another fun Video Chris---you manage to show your line with a new perspective each time!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Im glad you decided to grab the camera for this one. Well worth it. Another great video and your amazing layout.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words guys! 

Jim - you are right, the WD Baldwin is not that small, though it seems so against many of the Accucraft UK Generic locos, let alone the K-36. What is certainly small in comparison is the boiler, which needs a careful eye. I will tell Roy about the valve timing as I think you are right. Running on 32mm track gives less problems with the pilot truck - but it was a bit shy of sharper curves when it was new. 

Have you made any videos of the double heading - it makes a fine sight I am sure! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Chris, Sorry, No video, don't have a video cam yet. But here's a couple of photos;


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Silly question -- what does the "WD" stand for? A quick Google Search yielded lots of reference to the WD Balwin, but none mentioned what it stands for.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

War Department. 

Steve


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks... I knew I would know it was obvious when somebody told me what it was.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Jim - thanks for the photos - they look great! 

Incidentally, I never use a video camera - all my videos are shot with the video function on my still cameras. I currently use a Fuji HS10 "bridge" camera, but have also used a Sony compact. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Incidentally, I never use a video camera - all my videos are shot with the video function on my still cameras 
Chris, that's fine and I do it too - but the drawback is that a still camera only auto-focuses once, when you press the shuter to start recording. After that it stays the same so if the train moves it may go out of focus. A true video camera will focus continually as you record, unless you tell it not to.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Pete-- Mine refocuses while video taping, sometimes not in the best way but it does it. I think dedicated video cameras do focus in a better way and they can zoom while taping better. That being said, these little cameras do a fine job! I understand smart phones do as well!


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Well Pete - I am with Eric on that - I am pretty sure the HS10 does autofocus during filming. I have now done 150 Youtube films with this method (using three bridge cameras of increasing quality over the years) and although the autofocus isn't always brilliant, it is good enough for me. In fact, after much research, I bought a Sony A57 DSLR because it has continuous autofucus while videoing, but after one attempt I went back to the Fuju. The problem with the DSLR is that it's not made for close in filming of models - the short depth of field is a real problem and the autofocus was painfully slow. Indeed even for still photography of models I have to crank up the Iso to get the depth of field wiyh that camera. 

To me the huge advantage of the bridge cameras is the size and stability (sits well on the bean bag) coupled with the wide angle lense and flip up viewfinder. Originally I also liked the manual zoom, but now I never pull zoom while filming - I do it on the editing (the "Ken Burns" function on iMovie11) by shooting in 1080 and uploading in 720HD. 

In the end I guess it is all about what suits and what we get used to.....and perhaps I will try a video camera one day.......;-) 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Pete - on reflection, you comment about focusing is spot on about Digital SLR's (with the exception of the Sony). Once the mirror lifts, there is no autofocus. Great videos are possible with DSLR's using manual focus - it is just that I don't have the patience. Lindsay Newton, who makes the superb Pine Tree Junction railway films for youngsters on Youtube only uses a Canon D600. If you haven't seen his films, check him out as they feature live steam as well as Thomas and Friends. 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

you comment about focusing is spot on about Digital SLR's 
I thought we were talking about point-and-shoot still cameras, like my Canon that cost me $125. I didn't think "still cameras" included DSLRs !


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Well Pete I'm a bit old fashioned and still think of a "still camera" as one which primarily designed for still photography - but of course the whole thing is confused now as they all come with increasingly sophisticated video functions. I have two compact Sony "point and shoot" cameras and they autofocus when filming - or certainly seem to. I have to admit, though, that they cost more than $125 ;-)

Cheers
Chris


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

That WD Baldwin really sounds great with that chuffer! Ive been thinking i could get one for my Accucraft Ruby #5, but first i need better couplers


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By CN7470 on 22 Jan 2013 04:08 PM 
That WD Baldwin really sounds great with that chuffer! Ive been thinking i could get one for my Accucraft Ruby #5, but first i need better couplers  
Thanks for the comment! I just Googled the Ruby 5 and see ithat it may well be the one with the saddle tank and ultra slim, balloon stack. Now this might present a bit of a challenge, but it may be possible to make one to fit in the top cone if the top of it unscrews.

I need to draw up the stack, so any measurements, especially the internal diameter of the stack would help when you are ready. If anyone else can help in the meantime that would be appreciated.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Ive got one and will be happy to measure it for you Chris it is a really skinny stack as you say. 
(Chris, I sent you a message)


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Eric - I have emailed you.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Right - well with a load of measurements and photos from Eric, and much pondering, I think that the Ruby No 5 will have to be a Chuffer free loco. The stack has an internal diameter of just 5.5mm so no room for a Chuffer of any significant size and not much room for resonance. Also the stack is not over the exhaust boss, but is set back. A real shame as it is such a nice looking loco - but hey - can't win 'em all ;-) 
Thanks Eric! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

My Accucraft WD Baldwin runs great in reverse but not so good forward. What is the best way to adjust the valve timing?

Regards,
Charles Collins


----------

